# What masculine Features.



## Kazooie (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## JosephW (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh jesus


----------



## Warhorse (Apr 19, 2014)

Eye wash! Pass the damn eye wash!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 19, 2014)

JosephW said:


> Oh jesus



I don't think so, but the hair is similar.


----------



## Virgil (Apr 19, 2014)

Its really too bad i cant "un see" this..


----------



## limr (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm sorry, but exactly why is this so traumatic? Or are y'all just being drama queens?


----------



## Warhorse (Apr 19, 2014)

limr said:


> I'm sorry, but exactly why is this so traumatic? Or are y'all just being drama queens?


You think this is a flattering pic?


----------



## tirediron (Apr 19, 2014)

Warhorse said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry, but exactly why is this so traumatic? Or are y'all just being drama queens?
> ...


I think there's a little background of which you may not be aware.


----------



## Ron Evers (Apr 19, 2014)

I am in the dark as well.


----------



## limr (Apr 19, 2014)

Warhorse said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry, but exactly why is this so traumatic? Or are y'all just being drama queens?
> ...



A little heavy on the eye shadow - less is more, you know, darling - but I see nothing that warrants  the "Oh the horror!" treatment.


----------



## runnah (Apr 19, 2014)

limr said:


> A little heavy on the eye shadow - less is more, you know, darling - but I see nothing that warrants  the "Oh the horror!" treatment.



I was thinking the brows could be thinned a bit. But that is a personal preference.


----------



## limr (Apr 19, 2014)

runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > A little heavy on the eye shadow - less is more, you know, darling - but I see nothing that warrants  the "Oh the horror!" treatment.
> ...



True, though a heavy brow is sort of in style at the moment. But yeah, I'd also prefer something a bit less-pronounced, less drawn in.


----------



## runnah (Apr 19, 2014)

limr said:


> True, though a heavy brow is sort of in style at the moment. But yeah, I'd also prefer something a bit less-pronounced, less drawn in.



Lighten em up to match the hair color better.


----------



## limr (Apr 19, 2014)

runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > True, though a heavy brow is sort of in style at the moment. But yeah, I'd also prefer something a bit less-pronounced, less drawn in.
> ...



Exactly! I'm impressed, runnah. I think you are a secret fashionista languishing in the Maine wilderness


----------



## runnah (Apr 19, 2014)

limr said:


> Exactly! I'm impressed, runnah. I think you are a secret fashionista languishing in the Maine wilderness



My color theory is exceptional. It's a blessing and a curse. I can match carharts like no ones business


----------



## Kazooie (Apr 19, 2014)

runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > True, though a heavy brow is sort of in style at the moment. But yeah, I'd also prefer something a bit less-pronounced, less drawn in.
> ...



Ironically, my hair is almost the exact same shade of red as that wig right now, and the brows are just as black! 

Also, I'm surprised at you people!


----------



## Kazooie (Apr 19, 2014)

limr said:


> Warhorse said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


I was doing a shoot for a lipsync video, normally I'd go even more dramatic!


----------



## Kazooie (Apr 19, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Warhorse said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


I was genuinely worried for a second that something bad was in the background.


----------



## limr (Apr 19, 2014)

Kazooie said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Warhorse said:
> ...



Well, yes, for stage make-up it's pretty tame


----------



## Warhorse (Apr 20, 2014)

I guess ya just gotta love flaming transvestites.  :hugs:


----------



## mmaria (Apr 20, 2014)

runnah said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > A little heavy on the eye shadow - less is more, you know, darling - but I see nothing that warrants  the "Oh the horror!" treatment.
> ...


Can we expect to see you runnah all dressed up?
 c'mon, give us something!


----------



## Photographiend (Apr 20, 2014)

mmaria said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...




LMAO... of all people I could see Runnah taking this dare... 

But I think we all knew Kazooie was a little non-traditonal. Not overly shocked there. You go girl


----------



## runnah (Apr 20, 2014)

I'd look like Kathy Bates after a boat propeller accident.


----------



## Photographiend (Apr 21, 2014)

If you need help with your makeup just ask...


----------



## mmaria (Apr 21, 2014)

runnah said:


> I'd look like Kathy Bates after a boat propeller accident.


gotta see it to believe it


----------



## Amocholes (Apr 22, 2014)

I have a picture from a Halloween party several years ago. Maybe I should dig it out.


----------



## mmaria (Apr 22, 2014)

Amocholes said:


> I have a picture from a Halloween party several years ago. Maybe I should dig it out.



yes, you should!


----------

